# Stackable washer and dryer



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Do these units still require 2 plugs a 120v and a 240v? 

I thought some of them just used 1 single 240V/30A plug for both units ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It completely depends on the brand and model. I would put a 120 V outlet in no matter what.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It completely depends on the brand and model. I would put a 120 V outlet in no matter what.


This part what Hackwork posted that I do agree with him due it varies a bit depending on the model and set up.

I know few frontloader dryers can sit top of frontloader washer so expect that and yes Hackwork is correct just set up both 120 volt and 4 wire 30 amp Dryer receptacle and be done with it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

If they come as a single unit it probably uses a single connection. I’ve seen very very few of those. Most of the time it’s 2 units that have the option of stacking. Like the others have said, just put both in. If you don’t you’re just screwing them or future owners who want to upgrade their appliances or change the configuration.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Appliance specs, dude, appliance specs. Until you get appliance specs, nobody moves, nobody gets hurt.

Even if you have done it the same way for twenty years, when the appliances roll in, they're going to be shwanky new models with special electrical requirements. You only have to experience this once to learn your lesson. Mine was painful.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

210.11 (C)(2)Laundry Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section at least one additional 20 amp branch circuit shall be provided to supply the launder receptacle outlet(s) required by 210.52 (F). This circuit shall have no other outlets.






By the way, I have installed 20 amp 240 washing machine outlets before. Not often, but I have done those. I think that is why they don't specify 120 volt outlets in the code book.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have installed many of these some need just a 240v circuit while others need a 120v as well as a 240v circuit.

The code does require a 120v laundry circuit so whether or not the unit needs a 120V receptacle you should install one to pass code.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have installed many of these some need just a 240v circuit while others need a 120v as well as a 240v circuit.
> 
> The code does require a 120v laundry circuit so whether or not the unit needs a 120V receptacle you should install one to pass code.



Dennis, macmikeman is always right...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the back of a Bosch dryer. As you can see it wires 240V/120v as any standard dryer would be, however notice the fuses for the outlet on the right side for the washer.
These were not stacked but could have been. The washer is 240v and plugs into the side of the dryer


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Dennis, macmikeman is always right...


Yep, we posted about the same time... You nailed it... you are good with the wiring but your politics suck....LOL


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Appliance specs, dude, appliance specs. Until you get appliance specs, nobody moves, nobody gets hurt.
> 
> Even if you have done it the same way for twenty years, when the appliances roll in, they're going to be shwanky new models with special electrical requirements. You only have to experience this once to learn your lesson. Mine was painful.


I agree with you about demanding the specs.

With that said, I would still install a 120V outlet even if the stable units connect to each other and only use a single 30A dryer outlet.

It's a code requirement and good idea.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I was told by inspector today. Regardless if the stackable only uses a 30A 4-prong plug, You still need a 20A GFCI for the “laundry circuit”.

He also told me NEC 2020 will require all 240v circuits to have AFCI or GFCI Protection. I saw that coming...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I was told by inspector today. Regardless if the stackable only uses a 30A 4-prong plug, You still need a 20A GFCI for the “laundry circuit”.
> 
> He also told me NEC 2020 will require all 240v circuits to have AFCI or GFCI Protection. I saw that coming...
> 
> ...


2023 will require all wiring to be installed in carbon fiber conduit, AFCI & GFCI protected, and then all receptacles will need heavy duty in-use covers even on the interior. Just in case someone spills a Coke while walking.......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I was told by inspector today. Regardless if the stackable only uses a 30A 4-prong plug, You still need a 20A GFCI for the “laundry circuit”.


I figured as much, and that's why I always put the 120V outlet in anyway. But I wasn't 100% sure if the 20A dedicated laundry circuit was required when the machines are in a closet and not a laundry area.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I figured as much, and that's why I always put the 120V outlet in anyway. But I wasn't 100% sure if the 20A dedicated laundry circuit was required when the machines are in a closet and not a laundry area.




Well I didn’t install it , just the 30A and he let it go because there is no place to put it. 

Tight closet barely enough room for the stackable which was already in place. So he taught be a quick lesson and left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Some models the washer machine plugs into the dryer and the dryer is 240 volts just as you said. I have worked on quite a lot of resi towers in my area and having the washer plug into the dryer is the norm. We still have to install a 20 amp laundry outlet to meet code requirements even though the washer machine is plugged into the dryer


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

WronGun said:


> [...] NEC 2020 will require all 240v circuits to have AFCI or GFCI Protection. I saw that coming...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish there was a way to rein in the manufacturers' lobby of the NEC. For instance, to mandate that the market price of any new NEC-required device or other material may not exceed 110% of the price of its predecessor. 
Basically to disincentive peddling of overpriced, hyped up crap that adds little if not nothing to consumer safety (cough, AFCI, cough). 
Yeah, I'm smoking a pipe and dreaming, but wouldn't it be nice? :vs_whistle:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Nutmegger777 said:


> WronGun said:
> 
> 
> > [...] NEC 2020 will require all 240v circuits to have AFCI or GFCI Protection. I saw that coming...
> ...


we can lobby right from this forum, sending letters from electricians from damn near every state, you start it!!!!


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

Have any of you seen problems with putting motor loads (I.E. such as a washer as mentioned above) on AFCI or GFCI circuits? I have encountered some nuisance tripping. In some cases there would be a very slight fault that tripped an AFCI breaker *and also the one mounted next to it.*


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes. AFCIs will trip if there is a drive on them. OK with contactors but not soft starts or drives. The energy efficiency crowd is going to eventually cause a nightmare with AFCIs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

*I guess I could lose my license....*



paulengr said:


> Yes. AFCIs will trip if there is a drive on them. OK with contactors but not soft starts or drives. The energy efficiency crowd is going to eventually cause a nightmare with AFCIs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On future service calls where I encounter AFCI's on motor loads that are tripping, I think I will replace them with regular breakers. I think the AFCI nightmares have already started. You have to wonder sometimes what the NEC experts are thinking. The first inspector I questioned (Years ago) about AFCI said it was only intended to protect against zip cord fires... not look at it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jelhill said:


> On future service calls where I encounter AFCI's on motor loads that are tripping, I think I will replace them with regular breakers.


 That is by far the best option.



> I think the AFCI nightmares have already started. You have to wonder sometimes what the NEC experts are thinking.


WE are the NEC experts. The code making panels are just shills who work for the manufacturers.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

jelhill said:


> On future service calls where I encounter AFCI's on motor loads that are tripping, I think I will replace them with regular breakers. I think the AFCI nightmares have already started. You have to wonder sometimes what the NEC experts are thinking. The first inspector I questioned (Years ago) about AFCI said it was only intended to protect against zip cord fires... not look at it.



So true. I remember when it started and its was stated it was because of people plugging in space heaters into cheap extension cords in bedrooms and causing fires.....now look as the manufactures have made their 40 to 50 dollar breakers part of almost every room


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

The beat goes on.... just had a lady today whose vacuum is tripping her AFCI. I guess I could go to jail .... but I'm taking the suckers out!


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

99cents said:


> Appliance specs, dude, appliance specs. Until you get appliance specs, nobody moves, nobody gets hurt.
> 
> Even if you have done it the same way for twenty years, when the appliances roll in, they're going to be shwanky new models with special electrical requirements. You only have to experience this once to learn your lesson. Mine was painful.


We just ran into a 40A 240V induction cooktop that took us by surprise. Fortunately (for us) the homeowner had given us the wrong information since the drywall was done and primed.


----------

